

A better Photoshop experience - MaxPenson
http://creativedo.co/doco/
This is a Photoshop extension that shows thumbnails of all your open photoshop documents and allows you to perform tasks which previously required a lot of effort. It’s the missing documents panel I always wanted, and it completely changes the Photoshop experience.
======
MaxPenson
I always felt there must be a better way to handle multiple documents in
Photoshop. So I’ve created Doco. It’s the missing documents panel I always
wanted, and it completely changes the Photoshop experience. Love to hear your
thoughts about it.

